# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Ну-ка,крошка,зажигаем! - начало корпратива 8 марта + игровой тост

## Львовна

*Весна пришла!!!! 8 марта близко-близко! И... скоро будем отмечать самый НАШ праздник!
Начинать надо  ярко!  Так, чтобы у девчонок за праздничным столом сразу, со старта, настроение стало ВАААУ!
Для этого и придуман свеженький прикольный въезд в праздник и заводной игровой музыкальный тост:*

_" НУ-КА, КРОШКА,ЗАЖИГАЕМ!!!"_





_КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ:весь зал

ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл.

ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 5-7 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 500

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)_

----------

